# Show Me your Furry Friend in the snow.



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Jonas loves the snow, hes a very happy pup!! 
View attachment 24201
View attachment 24200

View attachment 24202


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Looks like he's lovin' it!! Did you get that today?

Today was our first real snowfall of the season, I got home after dark so no pics!
Here are some from last year:


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)




----------



## ponyfarm (Apr 11, 2010)

All the dogs are so gorgeous! Why do they go crazy in the snow? Anyway here is Max!


----------



## TaZoR (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## TaZoR (Jan 26, 2012)

This is Tazors first snow..hope the link works..(1min vid)

YouTube


----------



## kjess01 (Jan 18, 2012)

*Ah! Snow!!*










At 11 months Jade loved her First Snow! This was November 10th. We haven't had enough to measure, since. 










And Butch, one of her friends, the neighbor's dog, about 4 months older than her.


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

I'm so jealous. We can't get out of 70's here!


----------



## JaxU21976 (Dec 22, 2012)

Our Holly posing in snow:


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

Dharma at about 6 months old. Her first snow.


----------



## wink-_-wink (Aug 12, 2012)

lol Hero tries to eat the snow while running full speed... reminds me of a pelican scooping water... SO funny to watch! Can not wait for us to get some snow!


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Oh man, Gunner LOVES snow!


----------



## Questforfire (Apr 18, 2012)

Loving all the snow puppies  We have only had a light covering so far this winter, but here are some pics from previous years.


----------



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

I dont have many of Chief since this is his first snow. Here are the ones I have of Chief.
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/pictures-pictures-pictures/196752-holiday-photos.html

Here is Smokey a few years ago.









Tree from the same year


----------



## runnershigh108 (Nov 23, 2012)

Lovin' these snow pictures!!! Gem loves the snow....looking forward to some series inches. We've only gotten about 2in so far this year.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

These pictures are so darn cute! I miss the snow sometimes. I wish my guys could play in some... they'd probably have a blast!


----------



## Fade2Black (Apr 30, 2012)

No snow yet this year. But some past years pictures of Sno dog Kaos....


----------



## HeyJude (Feb 2, 2011)

My two love the snow. We had a nice little snowstorm today, so we were out for hours playing and shoveling. I only have a camera on my phone, so my photos are terrible. I think it is time for a new camera! Love all of the photographers on this site, beautiful.

Ziva loves the snow, she especially likes chasing Harley in the snow. I did get her to sit for a moment so I could take a photo.








And Harley, what can I say, he would live out here if I let him.








Couple more of them. Ziva is a crazy girl so I can't get a good one of her, but I try.









After we played, they layed down in the snow for another half hour or so.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Love all these pictures..it's so much fun watching them play in the snow..
1st Snow of the year in Ohio

and


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Buddy playing in the snow. 

http://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash4/303456_397845416913754_1539724157_n.jpg

BTW my facebook photos won't just copy and paste anymore. What happened?


----------



## Angelina03 (Jan 9, 2012)

Love all these pictures. We don't get snow here. I wish I could show Rocco the snow. I bet he'd like it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

Since we moved to TN, I don't get fun snow pics anymore. We are in MI briefly for the holidays and I made sure to get a few!


----------



## chance (May 19, 2011)

Heres my boy Chance. He loves the snow! I cant wait to take him to Big Bear Lake again this year!


----------



## DixieGSD (Aug 22, 2012)

Here's some of my girl Dixie in the snow. She love's it and usually always has to have snow on her nose when she's out there playing in it lol :wub:


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

_MG_0825 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


_MG_0845 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


_MG_0933 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


_MG_0943 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


stack2 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


----------



## hattifattener (Oct 7, 2011)

laying on big stone and being serious.


----------



## Jack9211 (Nov 2, 2012)

4 1/2 months...Ben's 1st snow


----------



## LynneLittlefield (Nov 30, 2012)

Luna 4 months old today









Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jd414 (Aug 21, 2012)

7 months old...















Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dante's mom (Nov 25, 2012)

Dante's first snow hike 15 weeks. He "prances"














I couldn't resist sharing Serena. She passed away last April. She sure loved hiking in the snow.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I think Jonas would stay out in the snow all day If I let him :laugh:


----------



## Angelina03 (Jan 9, 2012)

Loneforce said:


> I think Jonas would stay out in the snow all day If I let him :laugh: Video 15 - YouTube


Lol!! Jonas is so darn cute!! He looks like he's having so much fun. And it looks beautiful there. I wish to take Rocco to see snow like that someday. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

A new one from today.


----------



## MiraC (Dec 7, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Fephie (Dec 5, 2012)

Oh wow, this forum has some really good photographers. 

Here's Fritzie, enjoying her first snowshoeing outing with us:


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

It doesn't snow where I live, we have to drive way up into the mountains for it and that's only in some places. But! We did take Ollie for his first hike yesterday and there were patches of snow here and there, he thought it was pretty tasty! 


Untitled (2013-01-07 02:27:14) by snowypony, on Flickr


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)




----------



## MiraC (Dec 7, 2012)

Liv ,with the most snow we have had this winter!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## glinny (Sep 14, 2011)

Just got snowshoes today but now the snow is melting. This picture is from about a month ago. Effie hopes we get a little more snow. At least enough to play in for another month or two.


----------



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

I really want to see what Chief is like in a big snow. Smokey goes nuts in them. He went nuts in just a couple inches.


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

Well, we have more snow in the last month than we had all last winter!!!

Ky LOVES the snow ... she'll just sit in it all day if I let her! Oops, last picture is upside down, but hey, so is she!!!

Here she is in the backyard - we got 6 cm in one afternoon ... she was in heaven!


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

All these Snow pictures are awesome! Keep it up :thumbup:


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Snow!!!! Yippee Ky Yay!!!










I'm in my snuggy


















Wait! It's in here! I know it is!



























Sorry for so many...I love her snow pictures. :wub:


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Very nice pictures. The photo with her head buried in the snow looking for her toy is the best.


----------

